# Apostas - Escolha de estações (FDS 4/5 Fevereiro)



## Vince (31 Jan 2012 às 11:00)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas tal como se fez no Verão passado.

Para quem não sabe do que se trata, deixo aqui os links para anteriores concursos e se ambientarem à filosofia:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ra-precipitacao-fds-20-21-agosto-5940-10.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-30-31-julho-5876.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-25-26-junho-5808.html

O concurso será em moldes idênticos aos anteriores mas desta vez referente à temperatura mínima do próximo Sábado e Domingo, com um período de previsão sensivelmente a 72/96 horas de sábado e domingo, e outro a 48/72 horas sujeito a penalizações.
Possivelmente haverá ainda uma aposta paralela com direito a pequeno bónus, ainda para ser decidido.
As datas/horas e penalizações serão divulgadas amanhã.


*Escolha de estações*
Como da última vez, serão os primeiros classificados do anterior concurso a escolher as *10 estações meteorológicas + 2 suplentes* a concurso.


Num total de 12 estações, pelo menos 2 delas terão que ser amadoras (podem ser mais) desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net que  indique extremos temperatura exactos (o que não acontece no WUndergound por exemplo).

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam 12 estações até à meia noite de hoje. Os 6 membros suplentes podem submeter a partir das 20 horas de hoje, caso o total de 12 estações não tenham ainda sido submetidas até essa hora.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (hoje até às 24h00)
Stormy
Rozzo
Jorge_scp
Veterano
David sf
Tomalino
Duarte Sousa
Vitamos
MSantos
F_R
Miguel
N_Fig

*Suplentes* (só a partir das 20h de hoje, e se necessário)
Vince
meteo
[ciclone]
ac_cernax
Fsl
Aristocrata

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem contudo sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial, e claro, se possível escolham estações tradicionalmente interessantes no comportamento das temperaturas mínimas.



*Estações seleccionadas:
*
 1 - Portel (Oriola) - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 - Montalegre - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Sítio das Fontes - MeteoFontes/CM Lagoa
 4 - Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 - Porto (Serra do Pilar) -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 - Tomar - MeteoTomar
 7 - Miranda do Douro -  Inst.Meteorologia
 8 - Aljezur -  Inst.Meteorologia
 9 - Figueira da Foz -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 - Alvalade -  Inst.Meteorologia

11 - Penhas Douradas -  Inst.Meteorologia
12 - Carrazeda de Ansiães -  Inst.Meteorologia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 11:12)

vou deixar a minha *sugestão*: Portel


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 11:18)

Eu ia apostar em Almada (Praia da Rainha), mas desapareceu do mapa do IM. Então sigo a sugestão do MeteoAlentejo e puxo a brasa à minha sardinha, *Portel (Oriola)*.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 11:22)

A minha escolha: *Montalegre*


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2012 às 11:24)

Ora eu sigo para uma estação amadora:

*Sítio das Fontes (Meteofontes)*: http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/meteofontes/info.php

(ecobcg, se passares aqui pelo tópico confirma só se a estação está a funcionar perfeitamente  )


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

*Sugestão:* Tomar também é porreiro.


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 11:31)

Estação oficial: Torres Vedras-Dois Portos


----------



## Veterano (31 Jan 2012 às 11:52)

Avanço com o Porto (Serra do Pilar) - estação oficial.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2012 às 12:31)

Escolho a estação amadora de Tomar (meteotomar)


----------



## tomalino (31 Jan 2012 às 12:33)

A minha escolha é a estação oficial de Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2012 às 12:36)

Bom dia pessoal.
Eu avanço com uma *sugestão*, Covilhã (meteocovilhã do spiritmind).
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 12:42)

Gostava de testar Zebreira nestas condições... 

*Sugestão:* Zebreira (Beira-Baixa)


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2012 às 14:01)

Nesta situação de frio gostava de ter Penhas Douradas, a estação a maior altitude.

Porém, a minha escolha recai em *Aljezur*.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2012 às 14:14)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2012 às 14:39)

Desculpem-me o abuso de querer opinar sem ser chamado... mas creio que deveria ser colocada a estação das Penhas Douradas ou da Guarda, pois vai existir muito frio em altitude e será interessante comparar e antecipar valores juntamente com aquelas em que será expectável a inversão térmica, tipo Miranda do Douro, Tomar, Aljezur...


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2012 às 14:40)

Aqui vai a minha *sugestão*: Santarém (Fonte Boa)


----------



## |Ciclone| (31 Jan 2012 às 15:42)

*Sugestão:* Penhas Douradas

Argumentos:
-Mais uma no interior, visto que as escolhas já cobrem bem o litoral.
-Seria interessante devido à altitude a que se encontra a estação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2012 às 15:52)

Escolho *Alvalade* - Santiago do Cacém (IM)


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2012 às 16:08)

*Sugiro:* Sabugal (Martim Rei)


----------



## sielwolf (31 Jan 2012 às 16:24)

Monchique! 
A estação meteorológica está a funcionar em pleno !


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 17:19)

*Sugestões*:

- Penhas Douradas para "captarmos" o evento em altitude. Ainda por cima o interior centro está vazio.

- Faro, porque pode ser a menos extrema e poderá ser também interessante.


----------



## |Ciclone| (31 Jan 2012 às 20:01)

Bem já passa das 20h, por isso escolho a estação das *Penhas Douradas*.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

vitamos disse:


> Ora eu sigo para uma estação amadora:
> 
> *Sítio das Fontes (Meteofontes)*: http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/meteofontes/info.php
> 
> (ecobcg, se passares aqui pelo tópico confirma só se a estação está a funcionar perfeitamente  )



Sim, está tudo Ok com a estação. Estive lá há uns dias a dar uma limpeza geral e estava sem problemas.

Como sugestão, obviamente, sugiro a do Sitio das Fontes...aquela zona é sempre muito dada a inversões térmicas e a mínimas interessantes.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Escolho uma estação porventura interessante, a de *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.
As mínimas costumam ser interessantes e fica no extremo sul da zona quente transmontana. Quem sabe se nada de quente ali estará?!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2012 às 22:04)

Fica então encerrado o processo de escolha das 12 estações







Depois da meia noite publicarei as regras das apostas.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

Só agora vi o tópico, vou tentar entrar também no jogo


----------

